# Selling to frienda and family



## BigguyZ (Oct 2, 2007)

I have a couple of situations where I have some friends and family who are interested in buying some of my pens as gifts. In one case, it's my cousin who's a police sergeant and he wants to buy a couple for some of the guys under him. In another instance, my father owns a company and might want 16 or so for his employees, and possible another 50-60 for some manufacturer reps for a trade show he's throwing this spring. And there are more examples of friends who want to get one for themselves or as gifts for someone else. Do you guys give discounts, do it for cost? Cost $10/ hr? Or do you just tell them that the cost is the cost?

Travis


----------



## ctwxlvr (Oct 2, 2007)

cost is the cost, the only ones that get free or discounted pens are Brothers, Sisters, Mothers, Dads, In-laws, and then only one pen, The only exception to this is LOML/other half/better half/she who holds the purse strings/... she gets any she shes she wants... PERIOD


You have to keep you inventory and sales up and giving away free pens or discounted pens will send you to the poor house ... now payment can be made in several different ways, advertising, marketing, exchange etc.


----------



## alamocdc (Oct 2, 2007)

For immediate family, pens are gifts unless we are talking quantity and they are business related (i.e. your dad's company). Then it's standard retail.


----------



## ed4copies (Oct 2, 2007)

NORMAL RETAIL plus 50%!!

You will have to provide free refills for life, might as well charge them now!!!



(Yes, this is a joke - fortunately, I have a very SMALL family - no problem.)


----------



## Ron in Drums PA (Oct 2, 2007)

I double my price to friends and family


(This is not a joke, I have a big family and lots of friends who want something for nothing)


----------



## kent4Him (Oct 2, 2007)

For friends, if they can afford to pay, I charge my normal price.  For those that can't, luckily that is only a few, I either charge cost or don't charge at all.  Examples would be a youth pastor and a seminary student.  I was paid $200 for 11 Europeans for groomsmen gifts, but he showed them to his boss, who turned around and ordered 20 Europeans for $700.

For family, my Mom insists on paying for the pens that she orders.  I quote her discounted prices and she usually pays me more.  For my in-laws, if it is for them, it is a gift.  (Especially my Father-in-law who supplies me with deer antler)  If they are requesting a pen to give someone else, I usually charge cost.


----------



## Johnathan (Oct 17, 2007)

My family all have free pens, but I have told them that I want them showing them off! Friends pay for them, maybe a very small discount. I think that people actually appreciate something more when they pay for it. They also show it off more. Your cousin needs to pay for them as they are gifts for others and your father should get his pen free but I would charge for all others for his company. You are always going to find someone who is a friend or family member that wants a pen. Time is money, as are equipment/tools, kits, etc.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Oct 17, 2007)

I have a generous 'friends and family' discount. A $40 or $45 European would usually go for $30.00. They are told, not asked, to not disclose these prices. I find them to be my best salesmen. The people they give these pens to as gifts become customers at regular prices. Of course, I give pens as gifts to most friends and family as well.


----------



## ashaw (Oct 17, 2007)

We give pens as gifts for family.  But if a family member is given them out to their friends.  I would make a deal with one of my dealers by discounting the cost.  If it's going to a family member who owns a business to be given out to employees or rep it full retail price.  He will write those off as business expenses.  If I sell them directly to a family member my business license could be in trouble.


----------



## stevers (Oct 18, 2007)

I've practically given more pens to family than I've sold.


----------

